# CNJ Freneau Station - Freneau New Jersey



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

I had a model built by Rich of Right on Track Models, of a railroad station that was a block away from where I live. 

Some Info on the Freneau Station:

Built 1907 for Freehold & Atlantic Highlands Rwy, later CRR of NJ

Located at mile post 1.64 of Central RR of NJ’s Freehold Branch, first station south of Matawan, at Route 79 road crossing.

Closed April 1953, donated and moved to Pine Creek RR, Marlboro NJ, June 1955, moved to Allaire December 1964

Originally named Mount Pleasant, town name changed 1890 for poet, journalist, and Revolutionary War patriot Philip Freneau.

I am very proud to have this station on my layout.....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

Joe, that is a really nice station. It's a great addition to your layout.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Country Joe said:


> Joe, that is a really nice station. It's a great addition to your layout.


Thank you Country Joe


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

Joe, I think you should post this in the O gauge forum. I'm not sure but I don't think a lot of O gaugers look in the Structures Forum.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Good Idea


----------

